# RAP4 Pepper Balls



## bjielsl (Jul 6, 2011)

Getting an actual handgun in Hawaii is a real PITA. So I am thinking of going this route.
Chili Pepper / Mace Paintballs
Less Lethal Live Rounds (chili pepper filled ball) (Tube of 10) .43 Cal

Kingman Eraser...shooting 220 FPS
KT Eraser Paintball Pistol

Whatda think?


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

My initial thought: weak. After subsequent thinking, I got a better answer: if I had a bow with a broadhead arrow, and you had this pepper gun, you would lose. I just read the statutes for your state and I agree, it's a bit of a process to even possess any kind of firearm. If you are legally able to do so, start the process and at least, in time, you will be able to purchase a gun. Until then, It's time to think outside the box, as well as define the reason for the weapon. Do you seek concealed carry for everyday protection? Is this a SHTF form of protection? When reading the reviews and field tests for this paintgun and the pepper balls, I would rather be shot with it than get pegged by a decent slingshot firing ball-bearings. Even a jerry-rigged sling shot made from wood and surgical tubing would do more damage. At $35 for ten rounds, plus the cost of the gun, you could afford to get something from BadAssSlingshots or the like. That being said, as a back-up deterent, the pepper gun would be o.k. with the following caveat: expect to unload all ten rounds at closer than 20 feet and then run away as fast as possible in case your target is methed out, or worse, a criminal armed with something a bit more potent. I will dig some more and see what other "field expedient" solutions I can find. Others here are probably better versed in this as well, but your dilemma has intrigued me. Good luck!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd rather have a gun and ammo. If you want something to stun someone until you can finish them off at close range you also might want to think about getting some bug spray.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Another option is a high powered squirt gun loaded with bleach. You shoot some perp in the eyes and you've disabled them. Although if they have a gun they could still fire it at you.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd say it would be a security blanket, at best.

Remember that OC (or in this case, just the "C") is ONLY an irritant. It in no way debilitates a person. Having had a facefull of it for training, I can assure you that it is annoying, but pretty easy to fight through. We had to get sprayed with it, find a punching dummy, attack the dummy for thirty seconds, and then find another dummy on the ground and handcuff it. Pleasant? No. But with a little determination, you can get through it. Having been through it, I would never suggest it as a means of defense for anyone whom I cared about in the slightest. 

Remember also that paintballs are not known for their accuracy, and it has been proven that an assailant can close a distance of 21 feet faster than you put a weapon on target, aim, and fire. Action is always faster than reaction. 

Honestly, I would recommend taking some unarmed defense courses. Since you can't carry a paintball gun around with you all the time, I assume this would be for home protection? Get a good baseball bat and develop some upper-body strength.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The more I am thinking about this, the more it bothers me for some reason.

Why do you want this? Under what conditions will you use something like this? What time of day? How much notice do you think you will have to use something like this? 

Any recommendations will vary widely depending upon your intended use.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Can you acquire and carry rifles?


----------



## Ginotheginny (Oct 17, 2012)

The absolute best thing you can do in your situation is get a cross bow with some nice arrow tips. Unless they are illegal there also then just a regular boe n aarow. There are many states where they have them in the aisle not even locked up, ive traveled quite a bit


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure all the criminals with guns will just love your pepper balls. That's the problem with gun control. Criminals still have the guns. If it was me, I'd do whatever it took to get a handgun or rifle or shotgun.


----------

